# Star Wars Episode 8: Story nicht so weit von George Lucas' Ideen entfernt



## Darkmoon76 (20. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Story nicht so weit von George Lucas' Ideen entfernt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Story nicht so weit von George Lucas' Ideen entfernt*


----------



## AnSiman (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin kurz davor ein Star Wars Blocker zu schreiben. Ich verstehe ja, dass PC Games sich auch finanzieren muss, aber jeden Tag diese Schlagzeilen zu lesen, macht mich irgendwie aggressiv.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2017)

AnSiman schrieb:


> aber jeden Tag diese Schlagzeilen zu lesen, macht mich irgendwie aggressiv.



Zorn, der Pfad zur dunklen Seite er ist.


----------



## bltpgermany (21. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars interessiert einfach mal die halbe Welt... dann musst du wohl einfach drüber weg lesen. Ich finde es z.B. sehr spannend zu lesen, was George Lucas eigentlich geplant hatte, wo ich das lese ist mir eigentlich völlig wurst, aber da ich regelmäßig pcgames und gamestar lese, muss ich so nicht danach suchen. Ist doch mal eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## bltpgermany (21. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Zorn, der Pfad zur dunklen Seite er ist.



geiles Profilbild.


----------



## bltpgermany (21. Dezember 2017)

da musste ich mir doch gerade auch mal schnell eins erstellen... XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talisman79 (21. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Zorn, der Pfad zur dunklen Seite er ist.



und das wäre weshalb schlimm?


----------



## Talisman79 (21. Dezember 2017)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Star Wars interessiert einfach mal die halbe Welt... dann musst du wohl einfach drüber weg lesen. Ich finde es z.B. sehr spannend zu lesen, was George Lucas eigentlich geplant hatte, wo ich das lese ist mir eigentlich völlig wurst, aber da ich regelmäßig pcgames und gamestar lese, muss ich so nicht danach suchen. Ist doch mal eine nette Abwechslung.



kann man aber auch auf einer der 2132452525tsd movieseiten lesen..bin auch fan von SW,aber so langsam erinnert mich das an die heiße PUBG phase in der jeden tag mindestens ein zwei meldungen erschienen,,nur das PUBG hier auch her gehört,,SW nicht


----------



## Fimbul (21. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> nur das PUBG hier auch her gehört,,SW nicht



??? 
Wieso soll ich auf ner Gamer-Seite nicht Infos über die Lore von Spielen und Hintergründe zu dem ganzen Themenkomplex bekommen der sich ganz klar überschneidet oder zumindest ins erweiterte Themenumfeld paßt? Viele Spiele basieren nunmal auf Comics, Film- Serien oder Buchvorlagen oder umgekehrt. Und dann will ich das auch wissen und lesen können im Gamingkontext und nicht 20 Buchreviewseiten besuchen müssen weil irgendwo vielleicht was dazu stehen könnte. So Tellerrand und so...

Ja, ich hab auch keinen Bock hier Artikel über den neuesten Tanzfilm mit Melissa McCarthy und XY zu lesen oder daß Merkel dem Obama die Hand geschüttelt hat. Aber "gehört hier nicht her"?? Ich hab keinen Bock 500 Seiten zu überfliegen nur weil lauter Fachidiotenbereiche gezüchtet werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2017)

Fimbul schrieb:


> ???
> Wieso soll ich auf ner Gamer-Seite nicht Infos über die Lore von Spielen und Hintergründe zu dem ganzen Themenkomplex bekommen der sich ganz klar überschneidet oder zumindest ins erweiterte Themenumfeld paßt? So Tellerrand und so...
> Ja, ich hab auch keinen Bock hier Artikel über den neuesten Tanzfilm mit Melissa McCarthy und XY zu lesen oder daß Merkel dem Obama die Hand geschüttelt hat. Aber "gehört hier nicht her"?? Ich hab keinen Bock 500 Seiten zu überfliegen nur weil lauter Fachidiotenbereiche gezüchtet werden.



Mich stören Filme-News auch überhaupt nicht, mich interessieren Filme aber ich schaue irgendwie nie auf Filmseiten. Es ging aber wohl eher darum, dass zu viele News zu einem einzelnen Film kommen, genauso wie es nervig ist wenn 1000 News auf einen Schlag zu PUBG kommen. 

Übrigens hinkt die Argumentation mit dem "über den Tellerrand" und "Relevanz für Spieler, da es z.B. Star Wars Spiele gibt" ein wenig. Irgendwelche Berichte zu neuen Autos (Rennspiele) habe ich hier z.B. noch nicht gesehen und auch Buchvorstellungen sind eher selten. Von Vorstellungen neuer Schießeisen die man dann im nächsten Call of Duty vielleicht virtuell selbst nutzen könnte habe ich hier auch noch nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2017)

Naja ich ignoriere News die mich nicht interessieren oder gar nerven dann einfach. Auch wenn es bei einer Flut an News zu einem Thema nicht wirklich leicht ist. Das kann ich schon nachvollziehen.

Viel ärgerlicher ist aber imho, wenn ich eine News zu einem für mich erst einmal interessant klingenden Spiel finde und dann aber erfahre aha der neue Traumtitel ist (wie überraschend) mal wieder only MP oder konsolenexklusiv. Beispiel für MP Verdun.

Ja, ich weiß ich habe eine PS3 und auch eine PS4. Trotzdem hätte ich z.B. ein RDR 2 viel lieber für den PC. Oder ein Beyond Two Souls, Heavy Rain oder Detroit becomes Human. 

Oder es ärgert mich kolossal, wenn ein Spiel, das ich seit Monaten bis Jahren sehnlichst erwarte auf einmal sang- und klanglos eingestampft wird (Star Wars 1313) oder aufgrund Insolvenz des Entwicklers (Beispiel Appeal) nicht mehr erscheint (Outcast 2: Lost Adelpha).

Erst Recht wenn wie bei Star Wars 1313 der Hintergrund wohl der ist, daß man beim „Ersatz“ (Battlefront 1/2) sich auf den MP fokussiert, weil man unbedingt auf den Game as a Service-Zug mit Lootboxen aufspringen will. 

Desweiteren nervt es mich massiv, daß gefühlt fast jeder neu erscheinende Titel der letzten Jahre, der mich interessiert entweder MP-fokussiert ist bzw. MP-Anteile hat oder auf Koop setzt.

Kaum ein Titel darunter der seine volle Kraft allein in den SP steckt und auf MP/Koop verzichtet. Zumindestens bei 70-80% der Titel trifft das zu.

Selten ist der SP allein und steht im Mittelpunkt (AC Origins).

Erst Recht regt mich das dann auf, wenn in dem Zusammenhang eine frühere SP-IP für den Gral MP mal eben geopfert wird. COD als das wohl prominentestes Beispiel (vor MW2 war der MP für das Spiel irrelevant und der SP hatte einen ordentlich großen Umfang). Seit MW2 ist der SP nur noch Beiwerk und deutlich kürzer. Auch Rainbow Six. Vorher ein astreiner SP-Taktikshooter mit Planungsphase, seit Siege 100% MP-fokussiert. Das nervt einfach nur.

Aber auch Warcraft. Vor WoW war die Warcraft-IP eine IP für SP-Echtzeit-Strategietitel.

Dieser MP-Wahn in den letzten Jahren ist eine echte Seuche. 

Es geht weiter mit der IP GTA. Vor GTA Online erschienen für einige Titel (GTA 2, IV) SP-Erweiterungen. Seit GTA-Online geht Rockstar gefühlt der SP am Allerwertesten vorbei, weil sie sich an den MP-Kiddies und Wales durch die Microtransaktionen dumm&dämlich verdienen.

Das sind keine guten Indizien für SP-Gamer beim Blick auf kommende Titel wie GTA 6 oder RDR 2. Da habe ich die Befürchtung, daß Rockstar für den SP maximal noch ein 08/15 Pflichtprogramm abliefert und den Fokus noch mehr auf den MP legt.

Dazu als nächstes Opfer des MP-Wahns wohl die Mafia-IP. Denn daß der Entwickler Programmierer für MP-Titel sucht, läßt hier auch nichts gutes für die Zukunft der Serie Mafia erahnen.

Weil die heutige Gamer-Generation ungeduldig ist, alles möglichst sofort will, deshalb Shortcuts kauft oder sich unbedingt individualisieren will und deshalb wie blöd Skins erwirbt. Wie unter AHDS durch die Level rennt.

Sich aber dann über angeblich zu kurze Spielzeiten aufregt. 

Das sind für mich viel größere Aufreger statt der xten News zum Thema schießmichtot.

Und ich hoffe, daß der MP-Wahn irgendwann endlich mal einbricht, es zu einer Rückbesinnung auf den SP gibt und der Monetarisierungswahn aufhört. Ein Spiel komplett releast wird, nach 1 Jahr ein großes Addon/DLC was den Namen auch verdient und den aufgerufenen Wert (der Seasonpaß kostet häufig so um die 80% des Basis-Spielepreises) auch verdient. Dann vielleicht nur aller 3-4 Jahre einen Nachfolger.

Dafür mehr auch untereinander differente IPs, Bedienung von in letzter Zeit vernachlässigter IPs und Genres (Jagged Alliance, Panzer-Sims, Dungeon Keeper, RTS, U-Boot-Sims).

Dazu Rückkehr der Kreativität bezüglich Story, Quest, Charakterscripts usw.

Aber ich befürchte, die Hoffnung auf eine solche Umsetzung erfüllt sich nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> nur das PUBG hier auch her gehört,,SW nicht



pcgames.de ist allerdings auch die Onlineheimat unserer Kollegen von der Widescreen-Redaktion.
Daher gehört das sehr wohl hier her.


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2017)

Mich würde jetzt ehrlich gesagt mehr interessieren, ob George Lucas ebenfalls im Sinn hatte, mit einer "Imperium Light"-Version für die neue Trilogie aufzuwarten...


----------



## Talisman79 (21. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> pcgames.de ist allerdings auch die Onlineheimat unserer Kollegen von der Widescreen-Redaktion.
> Daher gehört das sehr wohl hier her.


vieleicht solltet ihr euch dann umbenennen in buntesausallerwelt.de oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Fimbul (21. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Übrigens hinkt die Argumentation mit dem "über den Tellerrand" und "Relevanz für Spieler, da es z.B. Star Wars Spiele gibt" ein wenig. Irgendwelche Berichte zu neuen Autos (Rennspiele) habe ich hier z.B. noch nicht gesehen und auch Buchvorstellungen sind eher selten. Von Vorstellungen neuer Schießeisen die man dann im nächsten Call of Duty vielleicht virtuell selbst nutzen könnte habe ich hier auch noch nichts mitbekommen.



Ja, wenn man will kann man natürlich alles mit Extrembeispielen ins Lächerliche ziehen und erklären, daß hier dann mit dem Argument auch bunte Kochrezepte von Instagram-Kids bis hin zu Anleitungen zum Kannibalismus gepostet werden würden, weil man in Ark Survial aus allerlei Fleisch Steaks braten kann.
Ich hatte hier allerdings nicht vor mit 2 Sätzen ne  lückenlose, perfekte Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen die vor Gericht gegen 500 hochwissenschaftliche Doktorarbeiten hieb- und stichfest standhält, sondern meine Meinung darzulegen warum ichs passend finde. Also, bitte...


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2017)

Fimbul schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man will kann man natürlich alles mit Extrembeispielen ins Lächerliche ziehen und erklären, daß hier dann mit dem Argument auch bunte Kochrezepte von Instagram-Kids bis hin zu Anleitungen zum Kannibalismus gepostet werden würden, weil man in Ark Survial aus allerlei Fleisch Steaks braten kann.
> Ich hatte hier allerdings nicht vor mit 2 Sätzen ne  lückenlose, perfekte Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen die vor Gericht gegen 500 hochwissenschaftliche Doktorarbeiten hieb- und stichfest standhält, sondern meine Meinung darzulegen warum ichs passend finde. Also, bitte...



Es gibt die Film-News doch letztlich nur hier, weil die Werbezeitschrift Widescreen zum gleichen Verlag gehört (gleiches gilt übrigens für die Konsolenspiele, die letztlich nur dazu kamen, weil es Games Aktuell und Play4 gibt). Hätte Computec noch eine Auto- und Fußballzeitschrift, so würden wir hier auch ständig Artikel von denen hier finden. Schlicht weil eben die Inhalte umsonst vorhanden sind. 
(Das ist übrigens völlig neutral gesagt).


----------



## Fimbul (21. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt die Film-News doch letztlich nur hier, weil die Werbezeitschrift Widescreen zum gleichen Verlag gehört (gleiches gilt übrigens für die Konsolenspiele, die letztlich nur dazu kamen, weil es Games Aktuell und Play4 gibt). Hätte Computec noch eine Auto- und Fußballzeitschrift, so würden wir hier auch ständig Artikel von denen hier finden. Schlicht weil eben die Inhalte umsonst vorhanden sind.
> (Das ist übrigens völlig neutral gesagt).



Ja, ich hab das auch nicht böse aufgefaßt. Und mein Kommantar war auch ned bös gemeint. 
Ich wollt nur aufzeigen, daß Dein Vergleich im Zweifel auch hinkt, wenn mans genau nimmt. 

Und ja, sind wir froh, daß der Verlag keine Auto und Fußballzeitschrift hat...


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Dezember 2017)

Also ich als Star Wars Fan älterer Schule, bin absolut begeistert von Teil 8. Er hat einfach alles was ein Star Wars Film braucht. Leider kann man es nie allen recht machen und gerade bei Star Wars mit seinen, wie soll ich es besser sagen, oft schwierigen Fangemeinde, ist es nicht möglich. Viele ältere Fans gehen in den Film mit der Erwartung, dass gleiche Erlebnis wie zu Kindertagen zu haben. Das ist aber so nicht möglicht. Als Kind hat man eine andere Wahrnehmung, eben "kindliche Phantasy" und kann sich so mehr begeistern lassen. Mit zunehmenden Alter wird die Welt erklärbarer, eben "entzaubert". Leider verstehen das viele Fans nicht und regen sich lieber auf, das die alten Filme sooo viel besser wahren. Kann man so und so sehen. Naja meine Meinung


----------



## TobiWan82 (8. Januar 2018)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Also ich als Star Wars Fan älterer Schule, bin absolut begeistert von Teil 8. Er hat einfach alles was ein Star Wars Film braucht. Leider kann man es nie allen recht machen und gerade bei Star Wars mit seinen, wie soll ich es besser sagen, oft schwierigen Fangemeinde, ist es nicht möglich. Viele ältere Fans gehen in den Film mit der Erwartung, dass gleiche Erlebnis wie zu Kindertagen zu haben. Das ist aber so nicht möglicht. Als Kind hat man eine andere Wahrnehmung, eben "kindliche Phantasy" und kann sich so mehr begeistern lassen. Mit zunehmenden Alter wird die Welt erklärbarer, eben "entzaubert". Leider verstehen das viele Fans nicht und regen sich lieber auf, das die alten Filme sooo viel besser wahren. Kann man so und so sehen. Naja meine Meinung



Das was du beschreibst kann mal sogar wunderbar innerhalb der Star Wars Filme sehen. Kaum jemand der die ursprüngliche Triologie in Kindheitstagen gesehen hat, findet die Prequels auch nur annehmbar. Ist man aber Ende der 80er oder später geboren, dann sind die Prequels plötzlich doch nicht mehr so schlecht. Sogar innerhalb der ersten Triologie gibt es das Phänomen. Ewok-Kurve anyone? Die nächste Generation, wie mein Neffe zum Beispiel der jetzt in dem Alter ist in dem man anfängt solche Filme zu gucken, ist hell auf begeistert von der Sequel-Triologie. 

Das Kernproblem dabei ist, dass gerade Star Wars eine Menge Fanatics unter den Fans hat, da es eben Kindheitserinnerungen sind. Diesen kann man es aber nicht recht machen, es sei denn man würde genau ihre Ideen umsetzen. Da deren Ideen sich aber so gut wie nie untereinander decken und oft, außer für Hardcorefans, abstrus sind wird das nie passieren.


----------

